# Mblaze stopped in Haryana.



## ©mß (Mar 28, 2013)

Today, I went to Mblaze's website to check plans.There I chose Haryana for circle but it gave a message that Supreme Court has stopped the service in Haryana.
I chatted them online and they said the same.


This showed at the website MTS India - MTS MBlaze, MTS CDMA India, MTS MBrowse, MTS CDMA SmartPhone, MTS Android Phones

This showed at the website mtsindia.in
Does this means that I have to change my internet?
I am still able to use MBlaze.
Should I stop using it or what?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

I think yours will stop working soon. Even Tata Indicom went dead here in Assam. All their services went dead on a date that was announced beforehand.


----------



## ©mß (Mar 29, 2013)

So this means I have to soon find new Datacard.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2013)

^Yes, or if you can unlock it.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I think yours will stop working soon. Even Tata Indicom went dead here in Assam. All their services went dead on a date that was announced beforehand.



Tata Photon on longer works?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Tata Photon on longer works?



Nope. Confirmed it with a friend. He says it doesn't detect any network and no way to get it to work.
He switched to Aircel 3G now.

Although photon will work fine in places like Mumbai etc but it won't work here in Assam.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 1, 2013)

MTS voice and data (MBlaze) will stop working in UP East at 10th April midnight. they have communicated that to users. this is why, i am looking at other available options.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Nope. Confirmed it with a friend. He says it doesn't detect any network and no way to get it to work.
> He switched to Aircel 3G now.
> 
> Although photon will work fine in places like Mumbai etc but it won't work here in Assam.



So will users get any compensation?


----------



## ©mß (Apr 2, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> So will users get any compensation?


I don't think so because Mblaze has not given any compensation and they clearle said it in the message.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 2, 2013)

i don't think so. i have seen using their service for over 1 year 5 months and have got the data card free after paying advanced rental so didn't check.



papul1993 said:


> So will users get any compensation?


----------



## swatkats (Apr 6, 2013)

©mß said:


> I don't think so because Mblaze has not given any compensation and they clearle said it in the message.


It Said it will arrange options to Unlock Mobile phones but Not for Data Card.

Many Companies are offering Discounts for Exchanging MTS Data Cards I guess. Have a Read:Exchange MTS Data Card With an Aircel Data Card


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2013)

swatkats said:


> It Said it will arrange options to Unlock Mobile phones but Not for Data Card.
> 
> Many Companies are offering Discounts for Exchanging MTS Data Cards I guess. Have a Read:Exchange MTS Data Card With an Aircel Data Card



Yeah. Same case here in our state too. Just about everyone offered free dongles that time.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 6, 2013)

airtel if offering free / almost free dongle with various advanced rental schemes



thetechfreak said:


> Yeah. Same case here in our state too. Just about everyone offered free dongles that time.


----------



## ©mß (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, guys I am a just little confused right now.
Faridabad(where I live) will fit in Haryana or NCR.
Because in bookmyshow they show Faridabad under NCR.


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

faridabad is in ncr telecom circle and ballabgarh is in haryana telecom circle. I think sector-3,faridabad is also in haryana telecom circle. I can give you more details,if you need, after asking my friend.


----------



## ©mß (Apr 10, 2013)

Then that means I can keep using my lovely Mblaze.
Thank god Faridabad is counted in NCR.
This means I have to not look for new ISP.


----------

